

How Much Does It Cost to Clone Your Favorite App? - nols
http://priceonomics.com/how-much-does-it-cost-to-clone-your-favorite-app/

======
mrgn
Another app & site pricing resource also from a designer/developer-for-hire
service is [http://howmuchtomakeanapp.com/](http://howmuchtomakeanapp.com/)
Upon cursory use their estimates seem to be much higher than Gigster's, which
could be a valuable thing to show potential clients come quoting time.

